# DRI is launching an internal exchange network for DRI weeks owners



## youppi (Mar 18, 2017)

HI,
Just in case you are not aware of it, DRI is launching an internal exchange network for DRI weeks owners similar to THE Club for DRI points members but with only DRI resorts access for now (no affiliated resorts access).

https://destinationxchange.com/

https://cmsprod.diamondresorts.com/sites/default/files/Destination-Exchange-Program-Booklet.pdf


----------



## nuwermj (Mar 18, 2017)

The web site says: "At this time, enrollment is exclusively available to owners with Diamond Resorts International." I take this to mean deeded owners at resorts where Diamond holds developer rights. 

A one year membership = $69
The standard exchange fee (online) = $149


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 18, 2017)

IMHO - smart business strategy.  

This is a continuation of what started with the "mini-systems", when developers began building up networks and creating their points-based clubs.  The clubs effectively work  like exchange companies, but with greater ability by members to actually book reservations at other locations.  The fees that the owners pay for club membership then is essentially money that owners were paying to an exchange company for membership and exchanges.   

Most of the clubs have included a free membership with RCI or II, and when an owner goes outside the network, then the owner pays the exchange fee.  With a programs such as this, the developer captures an additional revenue stream.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 18, 2017)

Wow thank you for this information! 

I just looked up the legacy week I own at a DRI managed resort and it's a level 4 tier (they have tiers 1-6 with 6 being best). Then I looked up other resorts availability and there are plenty of options that work for me! I think I might sign up and give it a try.


----------



## youppi (Mar 18, 2017)

The search is not as good as II. You can search only in a window of 60 days at a time (example: July 1st to Aug 30 or Oct 15 to Dec 14).
I looked at the inventory available in Hawaii and there is many Point at Poipu weeks and few KBC.

Is the inventory listed on the destinationxchange is the deeded back weeks that DRI acquired for free ?


----------



## youppi (Mar 19, 2017)

The granularity between TIERs and Points are not the same. Hope they will readjust the number of point to be inline with TIERs. Logically, the number of point for a same TIER should be the same.
See the following comparison of some resorts (pdf).
NB: Upgrade fee ($7 per day) and point discount are not used in the comparison of THE Club points/cost that could reduce the points/cost when available.


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 19, 2017)

youppi said:


> HI,
> Just in case you are not aware of it, DRI is launching an internal exchange network for DRI weeks owners similar to THE Club for DRI points members but with only DRI resorts access for now (no affiliated resorts access).
> 
> https://destinationxchange.com/
> ...



Yes, thank you for this update.  It had been alluded to me to keep my eyes open because new exchange opportunities were coming and that I would no longer need RCI.  That's not entirely true.  But I look forward to the opportunities for internal exchanges.


----------



## Almond123 (Mar 20, 2017)

I owe a DRI week and when I try to join it told me I wasn't eligible so I wonder if I have to be a club member which I am not?  I acquired my week resale and maybe that's why but I know you guys will know the answer. Thank you in advance for all your great help.  I wouldn't have this week if not for this site.


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 20, 2017)

A bit off topic, but I recently purchased two DRI European Getaways at very low prices -- and found myself wondering why these are being offered -- thinking there must be DRI owners who would like exchanges.


----------



## Almond123 (Mar 21, 2017)

Almond123 said:


> I owe a DRI week and when I try to join it told me I wasn't eligible so I wonder if I have to be a club member which I am not?  I acquired my week resale and maybe that's why but I know you guys will know the answer. Thank you in advance for all your great help.  I wouldn't have this week if not for this site.



I joined the Facebook group for Diamond Resorts International users and asked this question there. The response I received is below and with his permission I am posting his answer here. Thank you goes out to John Adamson for this. 

I asked DRI for more information on their new product DestinationXchange and all they would comment was

We can advise this is being trialed in the US at a small number of deeded resorts. We do not have any further information on whether this is being rolled out to other resorts at this time.


----------



## DanZale2000 (Mar 21, 2017)

b2bailey said:


> A bit off topic, but I recently purchased two DRI European Getaways at very low prices -- and found myself wondering why these are being offered -- thinking there must be DRI owners who would like exchanges.



Diamond's European operation is not doing well. Sales are slow, sales staffs have been reduced, sales centers are closing. At the same time, as members leave the European Association, Diamond becomes the owner of their inventory. Thus, Diamond's unsold inventory is growing and they have a huge surplus of points. I've been told that Diamond holds a bit over 40% of the points in the European Members Association. This is why they have sold some of the resorts and have some others listed for sale.


----------



## Hubble (Mar 29, 2017)

youppi said:


> HI,
> Just in case you are not aware of it, DRI is launching an internal exchange network for DRI weeks owners similar to THE Club for DRI points members but with only DRI resorts access for now (no affiliated resorts access).
> 
> https://destinationxchange.com/
> ...




We are deeded week owners in Virginia Beach from the Gold Key buyout.  Having experienced two abusive owners update sessions, we vowed never to attend another.  This week, upon arrival at Powhatan in Williamsburg, we declined several offers to attend presentations, but the receptionist insisted that things would be better now, and that there was important info. to learn about exchanging weeks.  So, we took the offer to attend a meeting which was supposed to be 1 hr.  The night before, we searched for Diamond news and saw the info. you presented, so were prepared.  The sales rep, however, appeared ignorant of the whole thing, saying that we were not Diamond owners because we didn't convert to points and any program is for people in the system.  He put us into a group presentation with newbies, and got mad when we excused ourselves after an hour and a quarter for being in the wrong place.  He then took another hour and a half trying to "save our equity" and made an offer to convert which was several K higher than last March.  We asked repeatedly about the exchange program, but neither he nor the reps that followed were aware of it.  After 3 hours, we got out with our $150, not worth it.


----------



## anniesusie (Apr 19, 2017)

This is very interesting. We were about to convert our weeks into points as we seem to get more vacations in, but this is pretty affordable.


----------



## anniesusie (Apr 19, 2017)

Hubble said:


> We are deeded week owners in Virginia Beach from the Gold Key buyout.  Having experienced two abusive owners update sessions, we vowed never to attend another.  This week, upon arrival at Powhatan in Williamsburg, we declined several offers to attend presentations, but the receptionist insisted that things would be better now, and that there was important info. to learn about exchanging weeks.  So, we took the offer to attend a meeting which was supposed to be 1 hr.  The night before, we searched for Diamond news and saw the info. you presented, so were prepared.  The sales rep, however, appeared ignorant of the whole thing, saying that we were not Diamond owners because we didn't convert to points and any program is for people in the system.  He put us into a group presentation with newbies, and got mad when we excused ourselves after an hour and a quarter for being in the wrong place.  He then took another hour and a half trying to "save our equity" and made an offer to convert which was several K higher than last March.  We asked repeatedly about the exchange program, but neither he nor the reps that followed were aware of it.  After 3 hours, we got out with our $150, not worth it.


The worst, worst worst presentation we ever went to was at the Pawhatan in Williamsburg. Luckily we got a 3 day pass to Colonial Williamsburg but we lost a day of vacation. Never again.


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 27, 2017)

Almond123 said:


> I owe a DRI week and when I try to join it told me I wasn't eligible so I wonder if I have to be a club member which I am not?  I acquired my week resale and maybe that's why but I know you guys will know the answer. Thank you in advance for all your great help.  I wouldn't have this week if not for this site.



I got the same response. I like using my week but looking through the inventory and comparing it to RCI it looked like this new exchange program might work well for a few specific trips we'd like to take. Alas, we cannot go this route yet.


----------



## Almond123 (Apr 28, 2017)

I am waiting as well but I am already a member of Interval and I know the resort is a part of Interval so if I can I just might add this to my membership and use that to exchange. I am going there in the fall of this year but I am thinking next year I would like to go somewhere else, just where is not answered yet. I have a deeded week so I am hoping to add it to my Interval membership but I will find out next year I guess.


----------



## smtundra (Jun 1, 2017)

If you do a renewal with Interval, have them add the unit to your account.  If you call just to add the unit, they will charge you a fee.


----------



## Almond123 (Jun 2, 2017)

smtundra said:


> If you do a renewal with Interval, have them add the unit to your account.  If you call just to add the unit, they will charge you a fee.



That is what I am intending to do next year.  Thank you.


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 7, 2017)

Well I tried again and now it is letting me join. I am searching availability at the moment.


----------

